# Very cheap new trikes. Too good to be true?



## BlackPanther (20 Feb 2014)

Just noticed these have appeared on ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A1-PERFOR...300?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item1e871a3fc4

Seems very cheap, especially with free delivery and the fact that there's a 'Best Offer' option which should mean another 5-10% of the price. A quick bit of research revealed they're made in Taiwan....not necessarily a bad thing though http://www.performer.com.tw/new/index.php?cPath=84 and a bit of a review on Bentrider shows that they're maybe better quality than the price suggests http://www.bentrideronline.com/?p=9425

Looking at the prices of new trikes available in the U.K. from the likes of Ice and Catrike, these seem like quite a bargain? Or am I missing something?

Carl.


----------



## Mark Grant (20 Feb 2014)

Free delivery but you'll probably have to pay import duty and VAT.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Feb 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> Free delivery but you'll probably have to pay import duty and VAT.



Uh-oh I'd not thought of that, I'm so used to ordering from Europe and not having to stump up,. I suppose that even after paying, it's still a good saving. Mind you, if someone in Australia is importing them, then there may be Euro supplier? More research required.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Feb 2014)

I'd be a bit concerned about backup and parts availability too...


----------



## Aushiker (21 Feb 2014)

BentRider have recently done a review of the Performer Trike - X. Performer bikes are quite common here in Australia.

Andrew


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Apr 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> Free delivery but you'll probably have to pay import duty and VAT.



According to the agent in Brisbane duties are prepaid before export.......I was dubious that this would be the case so calculated that a new model imported would come in at around £1300 - which is still on the cheap side if they're any good. Good review from Bentrider and others tempted me to go this route......

Great communication from the dealer in Brisbane and he told me to expect my trike within 3 weeks. It arrived on Tuesday.....and no VAT or import duty to pay! So purchased for a total cost of £1009.32 pence. I bought the 27 geared E trike model which comes in kit form - so not a task for anyone who will struggle with assembly, adjusting brakes, gears etc. but it took me about 6 hours from start to finish
Setting the steering tracking right took time to (hopefully) get right. The front wheel axle is bolted onto the main frame by 4 bolts which requires some lining up to get true. I needed to saw about 8cm off the boom as it wouldn't adjust short enough for my 29 inch (inner) legs.
. It may need minor tuning when I take it for a proper test run tomorrow. Initial thoughts based on riding it a few yards along the road outside my house, the Performer feels very different than my old Trice. The sitting position is more supported in the bucket seat and it feels like a better base to push from. The seat angle is adjustable but even in the most upright position it is more reclined than the Trice. The Performer seems less agile than the Trice, it is about a foot longer and has a wider turning circle but it is narrower than the Trice.
I will write a full review after a full test run....

The angles the photos were taken at make it look all out of line - but it isn't.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (18 Apr 2014)

Well a wet and windy day so no long test ride and a few teething problems to sort. I have rerouted the brake cables as they were drawing tight and applying the brakes on full lock. Gears were a bit jumpy partly down to my initial indexing and partly due to having routed the chain incorrectly over the under seat pulley rather than under the pulley. Now these little niggles are sorted, the performer rides like a dream. The very reclined position felt good with a little less wind drag than my Trice. The bucket seat feels comfortable and it seems easy to apply power through my legs from the solid base. The disc brakes feel ok - but not any better than the Sturmey Archer drums the Trice has and having a separate lever for the two front brakes and no rear parking brake is not as good an arrangement than the Trice.
Full lock is much less acute than on my Trice and the turning circle is much bigger so turning in the road is harder and may require reversing if the road is not particularly wide. Turning at speed feels less stable than the Trice but not particularly unstable.
The looks are of a long, lean speed machine and I guess that the performance will prove to be just that. The gearing is truly wide range with a 52/42/ 30 FSA Triple up front and Acera 7 speed 11- 34 at the rear. I was delighted to find my trike equipped with bar end levers rather than twist grip which was in the specification.
Overall, this is a great bit of kit for minimally over£1000 and I am extremely happy with my purchase.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Apr 2014)

@mrandmrspoves - Looks great  and thanks for keeping us in the picture. 

Hope you have many happy, comfortable miles together !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Apr 2014)

Scoosh said:


> @mrandmrspoves - Looks great  and thanks for keeping us in the picture.
> 
> Hope you have many happy, comfortable miles together !



Thanks Scoosh. We plan to!


----------



## Aushiker (21 Apr 2014)

Looking great. Thanks for the update.

Andrew


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2014)

With import duty and tax

Total customs value (CIF): £959.81 
This is the amount that customs values your import at
- Duty: £143.97 
- VAT: £220.76 
Total import duty & taxes due: £364.73 
This is the amount that needs to be paid to customs
Total landed cost: £1324.54 
This is the total cost of importing, including product, shipping, insurance and import duty & taxes

at exchange rate of 1 GBP = 1.85 AUD


----------



## mrandmrspoves (21 Apr 2014)

numbnuts said:


> With import duty and tax
> 
> Total customs value (CIF): £959.81
> This is the amount that customs values your import at
> ...



That's what I expected to pay! (but not what I did pay)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Apr 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> I'd be a bit concerned about backup and parts availability too...



Well having had my Performer for 2 weeks all is going well - except for a rattly mud guard that wouldn't stay quiet. Today, I decided to add an extra strut to give it more support and when I took it off the trike I found the cause of the rattle was a snapped bracket support - which was not visible because it was under the headset for that wheel.. I took a photo and emailed Steve, the distributor in Brisbane and he has replied already saying he will get a new bracket to me by next week. In the meantime I ground the broken bracket down a little and have welded it so good to go and should my welding not stand the test of time (I taught myself to weld when I had a VW camper and paid a local garage to do some welding for the MOT - it wasn't cheap but it looked like the metal they welded had been glued on with chewing gum and I thought that if such poor work was to MOT standard, I could also achieve such a poor standard......and I did!) I will have a replacement ready. So it looks like excellent after sales service too!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2014)

Well that's good service, but I wonder why in broke so quickly in the first place.
Their trike’s looks very nice for the money.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Apr 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Well that's good service, but I wonder why in broke so quickly in the first place.
> Their trike’s looks very nice for the money.



I have been given a tracking number for the replacement and the dealer has asked for a close up photo so he can try and identify the fault - so excellent after sales service!
The bracket is made from some form of alloy and I think that if you tried to bend it, it would snap quite quickly. My guess is that it was stressed while in transit, because the brackets came pre mounted onto the head set for each wheel and the wheels are pre assembled on the front chassis member - so easy for this little part to be stressed in transit, despite everything having been well wrapped.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jun 2014)

@mrandmrspoves - how is the Performer going now ?

Still  ??


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Jun 2014)

Indeed @Scoosh, I am still very happy. New mudguard bracket arrived promptly as promised. So great service from the dealer. I have now clocked up just over 600 miles since it arrived and all is good. The Performer is proving to be a great little machine. (Not that little)
Best ride so far was 62 miles, which I completed with no problems whatsoever. Biggest criticism is the seat padding doesn't stay still with just the velcro supplied - but an easy fix. I have reclined the seat to the middle position and this seems to have improved stability (I have also learned to lean into bends) Turning circle remains the biggest issue with 3 point turns being required - but that's the price you pay for a LWB trike. Performer do make a SWB version too and I guess that it would be a bit more stable as well. So far, apart from putting lights, a computer, and a safety flag on the Performer, the only other modifications I have made are to fit a handlebar mounted bottle cage (the only supplied mount is on the back of the seat, where I could only reach it by stopping and unclipping) and to fit a silicone rubber parking brake strap.
So yes, I would definitely recommend a Performer trike to anyone in the market to buy a recumbent.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jun 2014)

Please note.... I have no practical knowledge of these machines, but frequent a few US base websites, so am "aware" of the brand. This information is offered for advce only

I do not have sufficient knowledge to either personally condemn or support the brand

The company's website is at  Performer

They are Taiwanese and have a fan base in the US

Bent Rider gives a favourable review

There is also a video review by Utah Trikes that gives some close up detail





However as above..... I am not endorsing.


----------



## GrasB (28 Jun 2014)

My other half has a performer, it's a pre-shrunk Azub Eco clone which we picked up second hand, being designed for children the seat is lower & the frame being smaller suits her better. It's not that light or the frame that stiff in the boom area but it has quality & solid written all over it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Jun 2014)

Mine is the exotically named Trike E - shame they couldn't call it the Type E, but Jaguar got there first!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2014)

Performer appear to have expanded their range (on their website) to include alloy or steel frames, suspension, folding and a variety of models ... 

Glad you are happy and enjoying yours @mrandmrspoves


----------



## byegad (1 Jul 2014)

Yes, built to a price with such as Tektro brake parts and Kenda tyres, while not fashionable both are up to the job, and upgradable in the future should you wish. As in all things imported 'Tax Paid' you are in the hands of HMRC as to other charges, you may be unlucky like me, I seem to get popped for any purchase from out of the EU, maybe the Post Office and HMRC know where I live?




NAH! Not in the case of the Post Office anyway!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Jul 2014)

Certainly built to a price point. The Tektro Novela mechanical discs are quite good and do have the integrated bell in the brake lever.
Mine came equipped with Michelin City tyres rather than Kenda ones. I must say (and no doubt will wish I hadn't tempted fate in the near future!) so far they have proved to be very good. I was forced to ride through two lots of broken glass last week, and with a 50% greater risk of having a deflation I was pretty sure I was going to do so - but amazingly no damage at all. Gears on mine are Shimano Acera but there is a 3X 10 Tiagra - upgrade, which also upgrades the brakes to Avid BB5 for not a huge amount extra.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2014)

It's a lot of money to pay if you are not 100% certain that they are of a very good standard and will do the job.

Steve


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Jul 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> It's a lot of money to pay if you are not 100% certain that they are of a very good standard and will do the job.
> 
> Steve


Very true - but no new company will have a good name initially. The reviews I read before I purchased mine reassured me that I would get a good value for money product and I have. When you consider the different models and possible upgrades, I think they are certainly worth consideration. If money were no object I would probably have bought something different like a Trice - but the price of a brand new Trice is more than I would pay for a car.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (16 Jul 2014)

It seems like there's a new dealer for Performer based in Lincolnshire. (As seen when browsing on eBay)



I think I may have dreamed this as I cannot find any trace of the dealer now! (But had great service from Steve A1 Adventuresports in Australia!)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Sep 2014)

Just an update.....I have .now covered over 1,500 miles on the A1 Performer. 2nd Mudguard bracket snapped at the weekend when I hit a pothole, but everything else has been perfect. The dealer is sending me another replacement bracket and tells me he has never heard of another bracket snapping. I think the bracket is too flimsy for the job and have just made my own from an old gate hinge. The Michelin City tyres have performed brilliantly - no deflations despite having ridden over brambles and glass on a few occasions. Here's a picture from today when I had a round trip of 47 miles to the coast. I hit 37 mph on a hill coming home - my fastest yet!


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I hit 37 mph on a hill coming home - my fastest yet!



Was that up or down?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Sep 2014)

Alex H said:


> Was that up or down?



I would struggle to achieve 3.7 mph up! (This particular hill is fairly steep and long by Norfolk standards so I would always avoid going up it)


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2014)

I like the shape of that Performer - nice lines.

Glad it's going well and thanks for the updates


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2014)

^^that

I'm still tempted by a 'bent trike, but SWMBO is pretty anti the idea, worried about them being less visible..


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> ^^that
> 
> I'm still tempted by a 'bent trike, but SWMBO is pretty anti the idea, worried about them being less visible..


Well, if a driver can see traffic cones on the road and read road markings, they should be able to see a 'bent - especially as we usually have a flag on a pole, making our high point considerably higher than most cars !

I have yet to hear of a 'bent rider who says they get passed closer than on a DF bike. They also make people smile and wave !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Sep 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> ^^that
> 
> I'm still tempted by a 'bent trike, but SWMBO is pretty anti the idea, worried about them being less visible..



As Scoosh says. Recumbents stand out, people notice them - so they react. A trike, forces you to ride in primary position (out into the road a little) and that's where car drivers look. Car drivers don't see cyclists when they are in their peripheral vision - because they are looking for the car in front. If you drive a car, you will know that you see things like mice running across the road in front of you - and my trike is a lot bigger than a mouse! Motorists often squeeze past cycles when there is oncoming traffic - but in 2 years of riding a recumbent I haven't been squeezed once. Also you can't fall off if you hit a patch of gravel. I started riding a recumbent trike because I could no longer ride a bike - now, I wouldn't go back to a bike even if I could.


----------



## byegad (15 Sep 2014)

Yes, the common and wrong perception. 'How do they see you down there?'

Back in the days pre 2008 when I rode uprights, a recumbent bike and a recumbent trike. I was always shocked when I got back on an upright after one of the 'bents by the close passes DFs get every day. It's the WTF? factor. (Translation of WTF is not work safe but available by pm if you can't work it out!) 

Drivers see you on a recumbent because you stand out. Many people have never seen one so react to you with more caution and consideration. The effect in the real world is drivers holding back rather than passing close in a narrow situation as they perceive you as much wider than a bike. In fact the difference is a couple of inches at most, on a bike my shoulders are the widest part of the bike, on the trike the wheels and mirrors stick out a little further than me.


----------



## GrasB (15 Sep 2014)

As others have said recumbents in general have high visibility because they're different. I've had some idiot blaring their horn as they pass on the opposite site of a transit van only to have them yell at me. Apparently they couldn't see me because I was too low. All I could do was .


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Sep 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> ^^that
> 
> I'm still tempted by a 'bent trike, but SWMBO is pretty anti the idea, worried about them being less visible..



Add a flag, high viz, and take a commanding road position for added peace of mind, but you WILL be seen on a recumbent. Since swapping from a DF 3 years ago, my 'near passes' have gone from 2 or 3 a week down to maybe one idiot a month, and that's doing 25 miles per day on busy A and B roads. I'm prepared to put this in writing, sign it and post it to your Missus if this is the only thing stopping you taking the plunge Show her my video if she needs convincing. 




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu_-mVUS8Zk&list=UUoZNFZMOsaTfand1uZoVowg

In fact I'd go as far as to say that some motorists give me TOO MUCH ROOM, sometimes endangering oncoming traffic.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP_ZE0LrOrc&index=23&list=UUoZNFZMOsaTfand1uZoVowg

The only thing that could prove more dangerous is when filtering, or emerging near parked cars, but as long as you're cautious and slow down when necessary it's not a problem.

I would not go back to regular commuting on a df.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2014)

That's very good thanks for that


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> Add a flag, high viz, and take a commanding road position for added peace of mind, but you WILL be seen on a recumbent.


I'd drop the flag personally. I've not found a need for one but in close traffic I've had instances where people have driven around the flag not me!



> The only thing that could prove more dangerous is when filtering, or emerging near parked cars, but as long as you're cautious and slow down when necessary it's not a problem.


Then you just look *under* the cars!


----------



## starhawk (28 Sep 2014)

I don't know what some people have against flags ?! I have two flags and a pennant, I like the looks of two flagposts with flags on the trike and it makes me visible as a bonus, better safe than sorry!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Sep 2014)

Gotta have a flag!


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Sep 2014)

The visibility is a difficult preconception to overcome..... I use the Transit example

Every time a Ford Transit enters the traffic queue it makes all vehicles in front invisible.

The majority of drivers cannot see the vehicle two in front for a majority of the time, and manage without hitting them!


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Sep 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> View attachment 57620
> Gotta have a flag!




I like the smilie face flag, where's it form? Want one!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Sep 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> I like the smilie face flag, where's it form? Want one!



I was searching for something bright and colourful on eBay...... and they all claimed to be Gay! Not sure why colourful= gay but didn't want to run the risk of being attacked by a bunch of homophones. (Is there a collective noun for a bunch of homophobes or should we make one?) 
Finally found smiley. It was originally 3 x 2 so needed trimming and sewing - but I think it was a bargain at £4 delivered - and it spreads the message - Triking is fun!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=250680563761&alt=web


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Sep 2014)

.....
Maybe I was robbed!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281424472724&alt=web


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2014)

starhawk said:


> I don't know what some people have against flags ?! I have two flags and a pennant, I like the looks of two flagposts with flags on the trike and it makes me visible as a bonus, better safe than sorry!


I'd say 70-90% of drivers on the road are unobservant & lazy. When they see the flag they don't look at the bike, so drive round the flag not the bike. So most drivers overtaking me will start to pull in when the back of their car is about level with my shoulder. This is fine when you've got a high speed difference but I tend to be going a fair bit quicker than most, the result is that I end up braking to stop the overtaking car hitting my legs. This phenomenon stops as soon as I don't use a flag.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2014)

Trikes are very visible. they are half the size of a mini. I had minefor 18 months and was always given a wide berth. I think it was because it was unusual to see one on the road and people liked to oggle. I didnt have a flag but I made flags for recumbent riders all over the world from spare cloth under my bench as I am a sailmaker. The best thing about a trike is when you stop for a rest, you dont have to get off.


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2014)

Yes. I've dozed off during a lunch break on my QNT.


----------

